# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Dveloppement en APEX

## teen6517

Bonjour tout le monde

Je dbute dans la programmation avec loutil APEX de Oracle et je suis assez surpris de ne pas trouver une sous partie de Oracle qui se ddicace au problme des APEXIENS (enfin ceux qui dveloppe avec APEX  :;):  )

Ne serait-il pas possible de crer une tel partie??

Merci a+

----------


## Invit

vue le peux de demande consernent apex (1 sujet par moi, grand max), ya peut de chances queu ta demande trouve cho.

----------


## teen6517

bon jespre que tu passe rgulirement par la si tu est le seul du fofo a utiliser APEX .... ::cry:: 

par hazard tu aurais des tutos, exemple, doc ... sur apex moi par exemple on ma impos la version 3.21 qui son bien dtaill, bien expliqu et le bonheur serait que se soit en franais ^^

c'est pas que je suis raciste c'est juste que l'anglais ne m'aime pas et moi je lui rend bien  ::mouarf:: 

merci de ton aide a+

----------


## Invit

> bon jespre que tu passe rgulirement par la si tu est le seul du fofo a utiliser APEX ....


pardon, je voulais crire _par moiS_ et non _par moi_...
Mais l'orthographe a si peu d'importance...  ::roll::

----------


## teen6517

peut tre que un sujet par mois c'est pas beaucoup c'est vrai

mais au moins on aurait tous les sujet regroup et non tal dans tous oracle

puis peut tre que si on a un espace rserv plus de monde osera pos c'est question ...

sa serait bien qu'un modo y pense ...

----------


## Waldar

Le sujet a dj t abord il y a un mois ou deux, la validation est accepte mais ce n'est pas prioritaire.
a donne l'occasion de relancer ce dossier, mais j'avoue tre assez circonspect quant  l'utilit relle de celui-ci.

----------


## teen6517

Bonjour Waldar

tu as du nouveau concernant une partie pour apex dans les Outils Oracle??

Je c'est que t'es pas trs convaincu de l'utilit de la chose mais moi je pence que pour les recherches c'est quand mme bien plus pratique de chercher des solution dans une partie ddier a sa plutot que dans la vaste partie de Oracle ...

----------


## a.presles

Une section APEX m'interesserai aussi

----------


## Bluedeep

Moi de mme; j'ai fait une demande en ce sens sur "Evolutions du club" avec un sondage  la clef.

Soyez nombreux  ::D:  (a va tre dur  ::aie:: )

----------


## Waldar

Le lien vers le sondage :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...on-forum-apex/

Honntement, il y a trois  quatre sujets par mois qui aborde APEX.
 mon sens, la cration d'un sous-forum ne se justifie pas c'est pour cela que je n'ai pas avanc sur ce dossier.
Si le sondage montre une vraie tendance  l'utilit d'un tel sous forum, il sera bel et bien cr.

Donc les pros-APEX, c'est l'heure de faire du lobby (sans polluer le forum j'entends) !

----------


## Bluedeep

> Donc les pros-APEX, c'est l'heure de faire du lobby (sans polluer le forum j'entends) !


Je ne suis pas pro-APEX; je suis condamn  l'utiliser; c'est pire  ::aie:: 

Bon, depuis que j'ai mis mon sondage, je ne sens pas se lever une grande clameur populaire pour rclamer un forum Apex  ::aie::

----------


## Pomalaix

> Je ne suis pas pro-APEX; je suis condamn  l'utiliser; c'est pire


Tiens, je tombe l-dessus  l'instant...
C'est si affreux que a Apex ?

----------


## Rams7s

J'en fait un petit peu, je peux juste te parler de mon retour:

Je me sens frustre dessus. 
Je n'ai pas trouve beaucoup de doc, sur comment faire une architecture correcte, maintenable sans trop de soucis par quelqu'un d'autre.Le guide d'initiation, est vraiment trop petit et creux.Si j'ai 5 pages avec des elements en commun, je dois en faire des copies colles. Bonjour la maintenance quand tu veux changer un seul truc dans les 5 pages, c'est 5 fois les travails avec les risques d'incoherence que ca implique...C'est du web, autant dire que les solutions aux problemes qu'on trouve sur internet sont presque toujours des feintes abominables, et chacun reinvente la roue sur son blog (mais c'est peut-etre mon inexperience du web aussi qui fait ca).Tous les problemes de cache dans le browser web, ca peut devenir affreux.

Par contre, ce qu'il y a de bien:
Ils (oracle) ameliorent a chaque version. Pas besoin de javascript, il y a des actions dynamiques pour faire plein de trucsC'est super rapide pour faire une petite application web type generer des rapports, etcC'est totalement lie a la base de donnee, parfait pour faire des selects, des bouts de PL/SQLEt c'est totalement lie a la BdD. Ce qui tombe bien quand la BdD c'est ton metier et que t'as juste besoin de faire une appli pour exposer des informations a des utilisateurs et que t'as pas envie d'apprendre un autre langage de prog+HTML, CSS

Les doutes que j'ai:
C'est tellement facile de faire une appli, que les gens ont tendance a en faire plein.  Chacune avec leur style different, sans liens entre elles. (C'est un autre probleme je suis d'accord, mais c'est parce que c'est limite trop facile de faire une autre application)La maintenabilite. On a des bouts de code SQL a droite a gaucheJe me suis deja fait bloque par le APEX_PUBLIC_USER qui m'empechait de recompiler un package

En resume, une prise en main facile, avec des resultats visuels tres rapides. Mais je pense que pour vraiment faire des choses dessus, ca demande beaucoup plus de serieux (que ce que je suis pret a offrir dessus pour le moment en tous cas).
Moi, j'aime bien.

----------


## FSiebert

Merci pour le retour, trs intressant  ::ccool::

----------


## Pomalaix

J'ai essay de bricoler un peu (quand mme  grand renfort de doc plus le livre Apex des ditions ENI), et je dois dire que ma premire impression est assez ngative.

Je parle l d'Apex 4.1.

Je m'attendais  un truc intuitif  la mode Delphi : on dessine une interface  la souris, on fait glisser des composants (boutons, zone de texte, etc) depuis une barre d'outils, puis on passe en mode codage et paramtrage fin.
Ben l, rien de tel, et je trouve a trs droutant.
L'absence de mode WYSIWYG est pour moi une dception absolue.

C'est sans doute parce que je n'ai pas la logique Web. De toute faon, j'ai toujours dtest les pages web avec leur ergonomie pitoyable, 10 sicles en retard sur les belles interfaces qu'on faisait en client serveur.
Notamment, le fait qu'une page soit entirement reconstruite ds qu'on clique quelque part me hrisse. J'ai vu qu'on pouvait faire de l'Ajax (je n'y connais rien non plus), mais je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on reste alors dans le dveloppement rapide.

Dans la version 4, il n'y a pas d'aide contextuelle. Ou quand il y a un semblant d'explication, elle est souvent tautologique, du genre "la glination est le fait de gliner".
Quand on a le choix entre 10 options, et qu'il faut se reporter  la doc pour essayer de comprendre ce que chacune signifie, c'est pesant (surtout que l'interface franaise a souvent des libells tronqus, et donc carrment incomprhensibles).

J'en suis  un stade intermdiaire o j'ai compris quelques mcanismes pars, mais sans saisir la logique d'ensemble du produit, et o je bute  chaque marche. Pour du "dveloppement rapide sans programmation", a n'est gure convaincant...

----------


## souleymanemakan

cette requte est justifie  mon sens
 ::ccool::

----------


## FSiebert

Bonjour  tous,

Le forum a t cr : http://www.developpez.net/forums/f18...s/oracle/apex/  ::ccool::

----------

